# Everquest 2 Forum



## orestx (6. März 2009)

Hi,

zwar habe ich jahrelang WoW und ein paar Monate auch WAR, Hdro und AoC gezockt, aber seit neustem begeistert mich wirklich Everquest 2. Das ist ja gleichalt wie WoW und anscheinend spielen es auch einige der Buffed Leser. Daher frage ich mich, warum es, zumindest im Bereich MMO Allgemein, kein EQ2 Forum gibt. Schließlich ist es von der Userzahl größer als die meisten anderen dort genannten (und auch ausgereifter). Oder gab es mal ein EQ2 Forum und das wurde eingestellt ? Ich würde mich zumindest gern mit anderen Buffed Usern über EQ2 austauschen. DAs ist auch notwendig, da es zB kein Questhelper als Addon gibt :-)

Grüße aus Norrath !


----------



## LordofDemons (6. März 2009)

hmm man müsste mal ne kleine umfrage machen wer bei buffed alles EQ2 spiel tund ob es sich rentiert dafür n extra forenbereich zu machen ansonst kannst du ja uach bei MMO Allgemein reinposten


----------



## Lucranes (7. März 2009)

Leider ist EQ2 in Deutschland nicht so populär, wie in den englischsprachigen Ländern. Man darf jedoch nicht vergessen, dass EQ2 insgesamt gesehen nicht viel weniger Spieler als Lotro hat. 

Es gibt ja unter der Rubrik MMO-Allgemein bereits für verschiedene Spiele ein Forum. 
Wenn das mittlerweile tote Spiel "Tabula Rasa"  noch ein eigenes Forum dort hat, oder DaoC, was in Deutschland bestimmt auch noch gerad so auf 1000 Spieler kommt, dann hätte auch EQ2 seinen Platz da verdient.

Deshalb unterstütze ich das Anliegen des TE.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

ich würd jetzt einfach das Tabula Rasa Forum umbennenen und n EQ2 Forum draus machen. 
Aber wer moderiert das dann?
von euch würds keiner machen weils einfach auch ne scheiß arbeit ist und da ist das Problem


----------



## claet (9. März 2009)

lol - also dazu fällt mir grad kein dummer spruch ein .. aber ich finds süß xD


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> lol - also dazu fällt mir grad kein dummer spruch ein .. aber ich finds süß xD


hä? sprich zu mir bitte und wenns geht so das ichs verstehe


----------



## claet (9. März 2009)

Naja ich wette du kennst jemanden der zufällig Zeit und Lust hätte den Mod-Job zu übernehmen, oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Beitrag oben war dahingehend recht eindeutig *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Naja ich wette du kennst jemanden der zufällig Zeit und Lust hätte den Mod-Job zu übernehmen, oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja klar ich kenn ganz zufällig irgendwelche Leute die ganz scharf sind darauf son richtig lustigen Job zu machen wie Moderator bei Buffed.
Es mag sein das Mod sein ne Ehre ist aber es ist bestimmt nicht schön.
Und wenn du darauf anspielen willst das ich mich in irgend einer weise gemeint hab dann vergiss das mal ganz schnell wieder


----------



## orestx (11. März 2009)

Angesichts der erst noch geplanten, toten und halbtoten MMORPGS mit eigenem Unterforum wäre ein EQ2 Forum eigentlich mehr als angemessen. Sieht man auch heute in den News, wo 20 Buffed Leser bezüglich LU 51 gepostet haben...


----------



## kaldorei (30. März 2009)

Verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz, warums noch kein EQII-Forum existiert, wenns zu ROM (einem F2P) und Diablo3
(noch gar nicht da, aber eben von Blizz...) Foren gibt, da es hier viele Spieler davon gibt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

falls Zam oder die Mods nix dagegen haben würd ihc mich enifach mal bereit erklären eine Umfrage zu starten ob den die Userschaft überhaupt ein Forum will. Wenn da drin dann nur 10 Leute sind frisst das natürlich nur unnötig platz auf dem Server das ist klar aber so ab 100 Leute oder so dürft sichs rentieren


----------

